
Is There a Fourth Neutrino Out There in the Universe? - breadbox
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/is-there-really-a-fourth-neutrino-out-there-in-the-universe-6fa8ff7f1e78
======
CamperBob2
I thought Joachim Kopp's article at
[https://physics.aps.org/articles/v11/122](https://physics.aps.org/articles/v11/122)
was an even better explanation in some ways. It was buried as a link in the
middle of the medium.com article.

~~~
breadbox
I found Kopp's article easier to follow after reading Siegel's, myself. YMMV

~~~
qubex
YNMO

~~~
hypochondria
> _YNMO_

What?

~~~
qubex
Your Neutrino May Oscillate — physics humour

~~~
hypochondria
I'll believe you, but a google search for that phrase brings up nothing.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Well, neutrino detection _is_ hard...

Right. I'll show myself out.

~~~
qubex
_> I’ll show myself out._

We hadn’t even confirmed you’d arrived.

------
ravedave5
I wonder if solar neutrino detection could be done on a satellite heading
towards the sun. Seems like the signals may vary over distance from the sun
(guessing here) perhaps providing some insight.

~~~
gotocake
The problem with that at present is our only way to detect neutrinos is by
using loads of mass, usually ice, water, or xenon. It’s going to be tough to
launch a glacier or a vast tank of xenon to make up the body of a detector.
We’d need some novel form of detection that isn’t dependent on the occasional
reaction of a neutrino as it passes theough a huge body of something. Sadly,
that isn’t on the horizon and would ironically require a better understanding
of neutrino interactions before it could be done, if it could be done.

~~~
FreeFull
Even worse, most neutrino detectors rely on being under thick masses of rock
to filter out things like cosmic rays, which would otherwise completely flood
the detectors.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
So what you're saying is we need to capture an icy asteroid and stick a probe
in it?

~~~
simonh
The ice would need to be very clear, surrounded by a grid of detectors, and
all of that surrounded by a minimum of several hundreds of metres of rock on
all sides.

The reason it needs to be clear is the detector watches for flashes of
Cherenkov radiation.

~~~
Taniwha
cough .... IceCube .... cough

~~~
magicalhippo
IceCube uses the entire earth as a shield. Basically only neutrinos going up
through the detector is considered.

~~~
Taniwha
I guess that depends on how you define 'up' (are you looking at the entire
planet or standing on the pole)

As I understand it these days they grab all samples and are now able to
distinguish 'downward' coming neutrinos from cosmic rays in software

------
komali2
Please note: Unrelated to article content.

[https://i.imgur.com/htxpRh7.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/htxpRh7.jpg)

Medium's viewport is now about an inch tall on my phone, unless I carefully
click 3 different 1sqmm X's. That's... Gross.

~~~
mabey
Yeah. I have the sticky header bookmarklet saved first in my bookmarks so I
can hit it whenever I browse Medium on mobile.

~~~
jciochon
This sounds useful, would you mind sharing?

~~~
dankohn1
javascript:(function()%7B(function () %7Bvar i%2C elements %3D
document.querySelectorAll('body *')%3Bfor (i %3D 0%3B i < elements.length%3B
i%2B%2B) %7Bif (getComputedStyle(elements%5Bi%5D).position %3D%3D%3D 'fixed')
%7Belements%5Bi%5D.parentNode.removeChild(elements%5Bi%5D)%3B%7D%7D%7D)()%7D)()

